# Taliban gehackt



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

*Taliban werden Opfer von Hacker-Angriff?*


In der heutigen Zeit sind Hacker-Angriffe kein Seltenheit.
Doch dieses mal trafen sie nicht die Üblichen Gegner, meist namhafte Unternehmen oder Regierungsbegörden.
Dieses Mal hatten sich dich Angreifer ein durchaus sinnvolles Ziel vorgenommen - die Taliban.​Wahrscheinlich wurden heute Telefondaten, Mail-Konten und Webseites der islamistischen Taliban
gehckt und frei erfunden Nachrichten, wie der Talibanführer Mullah Omar sein tot, verbreitet.
Dieses Vorgehen ist sehr ähnlich dem Vorgehen von LuzSec sie verbreiteten das Barack Obama tot sei.
Noch hat niemand sich zu diesem Angriff bekannt, es bleibt spannend.

Haben sich die bisher unbekannten Angreifer nun doch darauf besonnen das es wichtiger Ziele gibt
als irgent welche Regierungen oder Kundendaten. 
Quelle: http://gulli.com​

​


----------



## Memphys (20. Juli 2011)

Na endlich mal ein sinnvolles Einsatzgebiet für diese Leute. Am besten sollten sie die Server komplett löschen und auch jedes neue System sofort wieder hacken.


----------



## HAWX (20. Juli 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Na endlich mal ein sinnvolles Einsatzgebiet für diese Leute. Am besten sollten sie die Server komplett löschen und auch jedes neue System sofort wieder hacken.



Oder mal Holz hacken, wenn ihnen langweilig ist


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Genau das denke ich auch vielleicht verlagern die ihre Angriffe jetzt auf Illegale Organisationen wie die Taliban oder Alquida oder gennerell Verbrechern. (Dann müssten die sich aber selber Hacken)


----------



## Memphys (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, solange sich die Verbrecher gegenseitig in die Quere kommen ist doch alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2011)

Okay, da musste ich nun auch mal drüber schmunzeln ...


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2011)

Taliban gehackt, der war gut.

Vielleicht versucht man jetzt die Terroristen zu hacken, damit die Behörden bei den Hackern vielleicht doch ein Auge zu drücken.


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> *Taliban werden Opfer von Hacker-Angriff?*
> 
> 
> Dieses Mal hatten sich dich Angreifer ein durchaus sinnvolles Ziel vorgenommen - die Taliban.​​[/LEFT]
> [/CENTER]


 

Das liegt ja wohl im Auge des Betrachters oder?


----------



## user1900 (20. Juli 2011)

Ja das ist so und ich wollte in die News meine persönliche Meinung einfließen lassen. Wenn das nicht erwünscht sein sollte werde ich diese Passage selbstverständlich entfernen.


----------



## r|sen_ (20. Juli 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Okay, da musste ich nun auch mal drüber schmunzeln ...


 
Dito... wie gut das es solche Läden wie Mossad, NSA, CIA, MI6 usw. nicht schaffen denen iwie auf die Schliche zu kommen, aber die Kasper von Lulsec... *thumpsup*


[/IRONIE:OFF]


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Juli 2011)

user1900 schrieb:


> Ja das ist so und ich wollte in die News meine persönliche Meinung einfließen lassen. Wenn das nicht erwünscht sein sollte werde ich diese Passage selbstverständlich entfernen.



Wie man bei uns so schön sagt. "I find des supa" *g*
Ne musste auch schmunzeln das passt schon so ... meine Meinung


----------



## Amigo (20. Juli 2011)

Die bösen Taliban wurden gehackt... ja vllt. wird der ganze Terrorhype bald ein Ende haben und die ängstlichen Schafe können wieder beruhigt schlafen. *ganzlautlach* 



> Dieses Mal hatten sich dich Angreifer ein durchaus sinnvolles Ziel vorgenommen - die Taliban.


Sinnvoll... naja Ansichtssache! 
Sicher nicht sinnlos, aber es gibt viel interessanteres in Erfahrung zu bringen meiner Meinung nach... 
Aber mal sehen was bei dieser Aktion noch so an Tageslicht kommt, wer es war/gewesen sein will etc.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

the|gamer* schrieb:


> Dito... wie gut das es solche Läden wie Mossad, NSA, CIA, MI6 usw. nicht schaffen denen iwie auf die Schliche zu kommen, aber die Kasper von Lulsec... *thumpsup*
> 
> 
> [/IRONIE:OFF]


 
wieso ironie?? Klar, die Deppen von Lulsec schaffen das, und die NSA beiß sich die Zähne daran aus??? Glaubt ihr doch selber nicht.. Die News ist ne Ente!


----------



## eMMelol (20. Juli 2011)

Also in einer Nachricht hat ein persönliches Statement meiner Meinung nach erstmal nichts verloren, da es sich hierbei doch möglichst um recherchierte Fakten handeln sollte. Persönliche Meinung zu einer Nachricht kann selbstverständlich in Form eines sichtbaren Kommentares an eine News angefügt werden. 

Und zum Thema, ganz ehrlich finde ich die andauernde Diskussion um sämtliche Hackaktivitäten der letzten Zeit doch reichlich überzogen. Es wird ständig gepostet "ja super hat es ganau die richtigen getroffen" (BSP. Sony oder Taliban) und auf der anderen Seite "Es geht nurnoch auf die Nerven und haben die nichts Besseres zu tun". Ich finde das alles mehr als scheinheilig, denn geht es doch hierbei um den Einbruch in ein Computersystem und mal ganz lapidar ausgedrückt ist das doch das Problem und nicht wer da gerade angegriffen wurde. Das Einfallen in ein fremdes System "gehört" sich nunmal nicht, egal bei wem, das ist sogut wie die Aussage der Zweck heiligt die Mittel, denn dieses Prinzip funktioniert nunmal nicht. Kein Zweck der Welt(Freiheit) rechtfertigt den unbefugten Angriff(Unfreiheit eines Anderen) auf ein System was einer anderen Person oder Einrichtung gehört, und das gilt meiner Meinung nach für den Staat genauso wie für seine Bürger auch. Ebenfalls stellt sich doch auch die Frage der Datensicherheit, warum kommt eigentlich keiner auf die Idee sich darüber zu beschweren, wie "schlecht" Sony z.B. mit der Sichheit der eigenen Kundendaten umgegangen ist, oder wie kann es sein das eine Behörde wie das FBI, welche für die Sichheit eines Landes zuständig ist, gehackt werden konnte? Und wie kann es sein das hierbei auch noch relevante Daten auf solche "zugänglichen" Systemen lagern? Die selben Fragen könnte man ebenfalls in Richtung Zoll oder Bundespolizei stellen, sollten solche Einrichtungen nicht gerade besonderen Wert auf Sicherheit solcher Daten legen? 

mfg eMMe


----------



## hundElungE (20. Juli 2011)

Kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen... Im übrigen ists wohl ne Ente / Sommerloch. Taliban.com das ich nicht lache.

Grüße


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (20. Juli 2011)

hundElungE schrieb:


> Taliban.com
> 
> Grüße


 
hahahaha: "Click here for Live Chat wit h Al Quaida Members" xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Juli 2011)

Das ist mal ein lustiges Ziel, den Falschen haben die ja diesmal wohl nicht erwischt. Die können ja die Ergebnisse den Amis andrehen damit die Überelite wieder ruhig schlafen kann.


----------



## Kasjopaja (20. Juli 2011)

Es gibt immer Zwei Seiten der Medaille. So viel zum Thema es hat die richtigen erwischt. Heuchler sind beide Seiten.


----------



## MG42 (20. Juli 2011)

Warum geht es euch auf die Nerven? Wenn man einen ehemaligen Stasi oder einen Folterknecht aus Guatemala unangenehme Fragen in einer für ihn justizverfolgungsfreien Zone stellt wird er bestenfalls mit dem Mittelfinger antworten (ist er aber vor einem Heuchelweltgerichtshof, flennt er entweder oder markiert den Dicken)... Klar, jeder hat sowas wie ein Gewissen aber das ist meist abgestumpft, dann kommen noch sowas wie Stolz oder der falsche Glaube etwas richtiges getan zu haben. Das dachten die Taliban wahrscheinlich auch, als sie kamikazten... Die Taliban gäbe es in ihrer nun noch "mächtigen" Position im verborgenen nicht, wenn sie von gewissen Gönnern nicht finanziell unterstützt worden wären, die sie jetzt Jagen, und mit den dafür eingesetzten Gütern und "Dienstleistungen" an ihren "Kindern" noch ein hübsches Sümmchen verdienen.
Dass dann soviele immer noch mit diesen Aberwitzigen Ideologien hinterherlaufen liegt ganz allein daran dass sie meist keine Alternative haben. Wer könnte denn eine Alternative schaffen? (...)
Nein, die schaffen sich lieber Feinde, um an ihren kurzfristegen Gewinnen frohlocken zu können. Die meisten geht das nichts an, denen ist eh alles scheißegal, die anderen profitieren daran, wiederum andere beten zu Gott, Allah, und ihrem Sektenführer und denken sie haben alles Menschenmögliche getan, und glauben sie seien gute Menchen .
Ein Teufelskreis, ich komm nicht raus...


----------



## jensi251 (20. Juli 2011)

Komisch was in letzter Zeit so alles hier abgeht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Juli 2011)

[ironie] Ich denke Terroristen (zer)hakt man?  [/ironie]


----------



## Borkenkaefer (20. Juli 2011)

Ein Verbrechen bleibt ein Verbrechen. Egal wer das Opfer ist.
Trotzdem find ich es witzig, obwohl ich Zweifel hab wieviel davon wirklich stimmt.


----------



## Robonator (20. Juli 2011)

Hmmm ich dachte das diese Terroristen wie Taliban, keine Geräte wie Computer oder Handys benutzen, damit man sie nicht finden kann?


----------



## debalz (20. Juli 2011)

Wieso stellen die Regierungen diese Hacker nicht einfach ein anstatt ihre sog. Experten in C, HTML etc. zu schulen?


----------



## evosociety (20. Juli 2011)

debalz schrieb:


> Wieso stellen die Regierungen diese Hacker nicht einfach ein anstatt ihre sog. Experten in C, HTML etc. zu schulen?


 
Ganz simpel. Das käme einem Eingeständnis fehlender Kompetenz gleich.


----------



## mythus (20. Juli 2011)

Naja, wenn man sich einige Sicherheitsexperten ansieht, sind das ehemalige Hacker gewesen, die von den Regierungen angeworben wurden. Natürlich werden nicht alle geworben.  Siehe Doku
Hacker Portrait einer Gegenkultur 2010
‪Hacker - Porträt einer Gegenkultur‬‏ - YouTube

oder hier:
‪ZDF heute journal - Hacker als Lotsen im Datenchaos‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## SyN-Flood (20. Juli 2011)

Die Taliban betreibt seit neuesten eine Website in dem Sie ihre Pläne für die nächsten Jahre drin stehen haben außerdem schreiben die sich andauernd mails mit wem sie als nächstes waffengeschäfte und etc machen werden 

Ich denke nicht das Lulsec oder Annonymous dahinter stecken, das schaut mir nach Geheimdienst aus


----------



## Keygen (21. Juli 2011)

die hacker sollten warten, erst sollte die US Army, denken, dass ihre sicherheit ausreicht... danach wird die USArmy einen Sateliten mit GPS gestützter Bombenabwurfavionik integrieren, und zu guterletzt: eine Laserkanone....

dann sollten die hacker die US Army hacken, oder mitteilen.... also wo die taliban steckt und diese bombadieren, wenn diese wasserköpfe dann wegrennen, mitm laser rösten.


problem weg... und ach ja, wenn die dabei sind sollten die gleich die entwickler von far cry 2 rösten, die habens mehr als verdient


----------

